
Self Driving Psychopaths - kawera
https://hackernoon.com/self-driving-psychopaths-206cdba26ef4
======
CM30
In summary, it's another article about self driving cars and the trolley
problem. How many of these have we had by now?

Eh, it raises some interesting points none the less. Like liability or how
software updates should be delivered to vehicles. Those will raise interesting
questions, with the latter needing to be really secure if the companies behind
these self driving vehicles want to avoid disaster.

On another note... anyone who thinks self driving cars will be able to 'ease
up' on safety because at some vague point they'll become the only option...
you're wrong.

Not only is that unlikely from a social standpoint (you'd have about as much
luck trying to encourage gun control in the US), but it's also unlikely given
that roads aren't just for cars. And we're trying to make that more and more
clear as we go. We've already seen the problems caused by trying to 'shape'
society around cars (see jaywalking laws in America), we do not want to see
self driving cars lead to even more of that sort of stuff.

It's an interesting situation.

